
Zoom: Response to Video-On Concern - dfabulich
https://blog.zoom.us/wordpress/2019/07/08/response-to-video-on-concern/
======
dfabulich
> _The local web server enables users to avoid this extra click before joining
> every meeting. We feel that this is a legitimate solution to a poor user
> experience problem, enabling our users to have faster, one-click-to-join
> meetings. We are not alone among video conferencing providers in
> implementing this solution._

Is this true? Who else does this?

------
makecheck
A high-severity security bug is just a “concern” now?

Companies should always come out in front of these things. Call it what it is.
Your blog post should be something like “We Screwed Up - Security Flaw Post-
Mortem”.

